# How's those 6.7s doing??



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting rid of my 6.4 for a new truck, I was leaning towards a GM w a duramax but realized all my stuff off my 08 can be swapped onto a new superduty, and plus I get A plan from Ford so that's a big plus. But I just wanted to hear how everyone likes there 6.7s, thanks!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

love it. 5 ton of stone in the body on the 550 4 door 4 wheel drive, with a cat 272 skid steer on the tandem trailer and it pulls out into traffic like it is empty. 13-15 mpg empty, but only 7-9 mpg loaded like that.

only problem in 2 years and 36,000 miles is the front tires needed replacing at 20,000 because the front alignment was off from new.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome to hear, my cousin has a 550 and wants his 6.0 back said it doenst have alot of get up and go. I've heard though that the 550s are derated to only 300hp, I just want a new truck with warranty that I can rely on


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Traded my 011 with 45,000 trouble miles and 27,000 trouble free again on my 012.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been hearing alot of good things about them and then horror stories as well. And tjctransport my cousin said the same thing that you can't tell if the trucks loaded or pm'ing anything that it drives the same weather it's empty or has 12k behind it


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I found one with 3.55 gears anyone got an opinion on that? I normally get 3.73s


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

no more 373's in SRW. I have E-locking 3.55 and have towed heavy loads with no problems


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok awesome, could sworn I saw window stickers w 3.73s in a srw


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably was a gas job you saw. I have the 3.55s on mine and so far so good. Noticed today that while towing my 16' enclosed, empty, at 60mph in tow mode (just trying out the towing feature) it tried to jump down into 5th gear. I know it was lugging the motor at 1500rpm but I'm anxious to get it on the highway w/ a load and see how she pulls in 6th. Are you guys pulling loads over the highway in 6th or 5th? My 6.2 I had to lock in 5th with a real heavy load on the highway but I wouldn't expect to have to w/ the 6.7.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

At dealership they had one come in with broken crank and they dont know why The results havent been sent back why crank broke with less 5k on a 6.7 
A friend was telling me this that works there


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

trans stays in drive whether it is empty or going down the road at 38,000 lbs.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I might just be holding onto my 6.4 to avoid 715/month payments!


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

you can get the srw with 3.31 or 3.55 and yes the 450 and 550 trucks are derated to 330/600. We have been really pleased with our F350 w/ 3.31's has the elocker, only thing I don't like is that you have to remember to turn off the traction control when plowing. It also seems like they take a long time to warm up where they are blowing warm air in the cabin. Otherwise very pleased.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

SalNazzaro;1580065 said:


> I might just be holding onto my 6.4 to avoid 715/month payments!


Do the deletes and tune it and it'll make the 6.7's power seem like nothing.

The 6.7 has been great so far and I think Ford has a hit on their hands (in regards to stock reliability and power). But they are already at their limit as far as HP goes, many guys pushing near or at 500HP are breaking rods which is really too bad. Unless Ford has another version of this motor that will be released in the coming years?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*superduty*

I am very happy with mine.... just bought a new 550 in the fall. Great trucks pulls my skid steer like its not even there. All and all very happy...


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

plowguy43;1580143 said:


> Do the deletes and tune it and it'll make the 6.7's power seem like nothing.
> 
> The 6.7 has been great so far and I think Ford has a hit on their hands (in regards to stock reliability and power). But they are already at their limit as far as HP goes, many guys pushing near or at 500HP are breaking rods which is really too bad. Unless Ford has another version of this motor that will be released in the coming years?


Yea I'm going to delete and tune the 6.7 but I think I'm going to miss the 550rwhp my 6.4 has. The 6.7s put down about 430rwhp according to Innovatives numbers. I'm hoping it has a different feel though and no lag or anything


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

plowguy43;1580143 said:


> Do the deletes and tune it and it'll make the 6.7's power seem like nothing.
> 
> The 6.7 has been great so far and I think Ford has a hit on their hands (in regards to stock reliability and power). But they are already at their limit as far as HP goes, many guys pushing near or at 500HP are breaking rods which is really too bad. Unless Ford has another version of this motor that will be released in the coming years?


Yea I'm going to delete and tune the 6.7 but I think I'm going to miss the 550rwhp my 6.4 has. The 6.7s put down about 430rwhp according to Innovatives numbers. I'm hoping it has a different feel though and no lag or anything


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

had a customer come in the other day with a 2 year old 550, blown head gaskets, the truck hauls batteries around for a battery company with a dork driving it, so i can say with almost certainty, that it hadn't been beat on.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's no good!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1579875 said:


> Traded my 011 with 45,000 trouble miles and 27,000 trouble free again on my 012.


X2 My 2011 was a POS and traded for the '12 which they claimed is the 3rd generation 6.7. I am getting around 14mpg mixed use. HWY is close to 21 mpg empty, loaded with the 5er down to 9-11 depending on the road.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Fuel mileage isn't as big a deal for me I just want reliability, once the engine strangling dpf is off ill be good


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i had a super lemon 2011 that blew 2 rears 1 trans and a motor among other problems. now after ford steping up and buying back the 11 i have a problem free 2012. with all that said you have a tuned 6.4 they are solid runners when the dpf is pulled i would stick with that. However if you really want a 6.7 your free to come take mine for a spin as its tuned and deleted and nothing to brag about. also you should be able to do better then a plan on a superduty if you break out your boxing gloves with the dealer. I buy my plows from Perkiome performance an they are an hour an a half from me. i also have a good ford sales manger out here that will beat pretty much any price you get.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's where I get my plows from as well, there about 15 minutes from me. I'm getting A plan and $2,000 rebates which brings the 60k truck down to 50k. Do you have custom tunes on your truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I've spoken to a couple of guys that have them and are pleased. Performance is fantastic but no reports from high miles guys yet.

Unfortunately, you can't get it without the Dana 60 in a 4x4 pickup.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that on a left over or a 2013? An my truck is Spartan Tuned. As far as I know no one does 1 off tuning for the 6.7 just yet.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

The truck is a 2013, I'd probably go to Innovative again since my tunes for the 6.4 are from them


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a fair price then. An I had innovative on my 6.0 however they are not Very popular when it comes to the 6.7 I'd call them an see what they offer before ya make up your mind on the new truck


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Ultra Duty;1580135 said:


> you can get the srw with 3.31 or 3.55 and yes the 450 and 550 trucks are derated to 330/600. We have been really pleased with our F350 w/ 3.31's has the elocker, only thing I don't like is that you have to remember to turn off the traction control when plowing. It also seems like they take a long time to warm up where they are blowing warm air in the cabin. Otherwise very pleased.


I have the rapid heat option in my truck and but my brother doesn't. There is a noticeable difference when starting the truck from cold. It doesn't make real hot heat but with the blower on medium speed it defrost a widshield real fast and makes getting in a cold truck much nicer ! Both of our trucks are 2011. Mine was made in july of 11 and has a couple minor differences from his truck that was made in june of 10. His has been in a the shop for a trans reprogam and then a speed sensor that cause the trans to messup again. After the dealer messed up the fix a couple of times ford customer service gave him a full 100k maintenance contract to make up for it. Any thing the truck needs it gets !!! We both have around 20k on the trucks and love them. The 6.7 sure beats the 07 v-10 I had before !


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SalNazzaro;1580255 said:


> Yea I'm going to delete and tune the 6.7 but I think I'm going to miss the 550rwhp my 6.4 has. The 6.7s put down about 430rwhp according to Innovatives numbers. I'm hoping it has a different feel though and no lag or anything


Depending on the tuning you can get the 6.4's to have very little lag. A friends 6.4 has no more lag then any other modern, tuned diesel I've driven. It's probably a little quicker to spool up and go then most are in reality. Very little smoke, almost instant boost, and it flat out runs.

99% of the 6.4's I've been around have been spartan tuned, and in a mostly stock truck their great. Throw a 210 on them and it's a completely different truck then factory and anyone can drive it without needing 5 minutes of instruction and worrying constantly that their hurting the truck from not knowing what to watch for. Even their higher hp tunes (275, 310, 350) are pretty drive-able and when used correctly can put down some very good numbers. The truck I mentioned above was spartan tuned until recently when it was switched to SCT with tunes from Gearhead. It went from a good, healthy truck but touchy and it liked to smoke to very clean and straight business. However it is far from your average 6.4 with an intake and exhaust so for most people it's far exceeding anything they could need or want.

Here is a picture the same friend sent me of a 6.7 that he did an oil change and basic service on. Truck makes deliveries for a tool and die shop. They have reported no problems aside from normal wear items and preventive maintenance.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Innovative has proven 420rwhp from there torq2 and an sct tuner,

Mark13 my 6.4 runs like a raped date w 550-600rwhp thanks to custom tunes from Innovative, truck is fast and is more fun to drive than my 600rwhp 03 cobra was! Truck is just an absolute beast!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine sparten tuned, there is NO more deletes available for the 13's. H&S has stopped, EPA just fined Edge a half mil plus.

http://www.epa.gov/enforcement/air/cases/edgeproducts.html

(Washington, DC - January 17, 2013) - In a settlement with the United States on behalf of the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, automotive electronics manufacturer Edge Products LLC (Edge) has agreed to pay a $500,000 civil penalty for manufacturing and selling electronic devices that allowed owners of model year 2007 and later diesel pickup trucks to remove emission controls from their vehicles. Diesel trucks that are not equipped with emission controls known as "diesel particulate filters" emit excess particulate matter (PM). When running, trucks without these types of controls leave behind a trail of dark, black smoke. PM is associated with a number of health problems, including respiratory and cardiovascular disease, chronic bronchitis, decreased lung function, and an increased risk of lung cancer.

Overview of Company
Edge Products, LLC (Edge) is an automotive electronics manufacturer based in Ogden, Utah. The company was founded in 1999. The electronic devices at issue in this case were sold to authorized distributors and directly to individuals throughout the United States.

Top of Page

Violations
Federal law prohibits any vehicle or engine from being sold in the United States unless it is covered by a valid, EPA-issued certificate of conformity indicating that the vehicle or engine meets applicable federal emission standards. The law further prohibits anyone from manufacturing or selling any part that defeats or bypasses the emission controls that are used to meet the standards. EPA sets different emission standards for different types of vehicles and engines.

Since 2007, heavy duty diesel trucks must meet stringent emission standards for particulate matter (PM) and other pollutants under EPA's regulations at 40 CFR Part 86. In order to meet these standards, heavy duty diesel trucks generally must be equipped with an emission control device known as a diesel particulate filter (DPF), which collects and burns soot from the engine exhaust. To ensure that the DPF functions properly, it is continuously monitored by the truck's computer. If the truck's computer detects a problem with the DPF, or if it has been tampered with or removed, the vehicle's "check engine" light is illuminated and the vehicle may not operate properly.

Between January 2009 and April 2011, Edge manufactured and sold a variety of electronic devices intended for use with model year 2007 and later GM, Ford, and Dodge diesel pickup trucks, which allowed users to reprogram a truck's computer so that the check engine light would not illuminate and the vehicle would continue to run even after the DPF had been completely removed. In total, Edge sold more than 9,000 of these products nationwide under the Edge Racing brand name. In doing so, Edge violated the provisions of Title II of the Clean Air Act (CAA), which prohibit the manufacture and sale of parts or components that defeat or bypass an emission control device that is installed on a motor vehicle.

Top of Page

Pollutant Impacts
PM, especially fine particles, consists of microscopic solids or liquid droplets that are so small that they can get deep into the lungs and cause serious health problems. PM is linked to a variety of problems, including increased respiratory symptoms such as irritation of the airways, coughing, or difficulty breathing, decreased lung function, aggravated asthma, and premature death in people with heart or lung disease.

EPA estimates that the illegal devices sold by Edge will result in 158 tons of excess PM emissions. This is equivalent to the emissions from 422 new long-haul semi trucks operating for a period of 29 years.

Top of Page

Injunctive Relief
The settlement requires Edge to do the following:

•Offer to buy back the illegal devices from anyone who possesses one. In order to sell a device back to Edge, the truck from which the device came must be returned to its original factory programming; and
•Spend at least $157,600 to fund an emission mitigation project to offset the excess PM emissions resulting from the use of its devices. The funds provided by Edge will be offered as rebates to individuals who own old wood-burning stoves and who wish to replace them with cleaner burning appliances such as new pellet stoves or EPA-certified wood stoves in selected geographic areas with severe PM pollution. The rebate program will be implemented by an independent third party selected solely by Edge. Further details about the rebate program, including eligibility requirements, will be available after the third party has been selected.
Top of Page

Civil Penalty
Edge will pay a penalty of $500,000. This amount was reduced substantially in light of Edge's current financial condition.

Top of Page

Comment Period
The proposed settlement, lodged in the U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, is subject to a 30-day public comment period and final court approval. Information on submitting comments is available at the Department of Justice website.

Top of Page

For more information, contact:
Nahal Mogharabi
Public Affairs Specialist
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
600 Wilshire Blvd., Suite 1460
Los Angeles, CA 90017
D: (213) 244-1815
C: (213) 514-4361
[email protected]


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

noooooooo!!!!! what do diesels need emissions for anyways, people see black smoke and think dirty and bad for the environment. Love how the epa steps in and makes all the new trucks get less mpg and lessen the life of the engine


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Why do the F550s have less power and tourque? I am looking at ordering one soon, and now find this out!!! Whats the deal


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

The cab and chassis trucks have a different turbo than the 250/350 pickups. That is the biggest difference. Why I can not tell you other than the 450/550 trucks are geared lower so too much power in the wrong hands would be destructive.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Went and test drove a 6.7 last night at my buddies dealership, looks like ill be building one to order


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1580453 said:


> Mine sparten tuned, there is NO more deletes available for the 13's. H&S has stopped, EPA just fined Edge a half mil plus.
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/enforcement/air/cases/edgeproducts.html
> 
> ...


WOW, I wondered when the Gov would step in, that sucks:realmad:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

SalNazzaro;1579839 said:


> I've been thinking of getting rid of my 6.4 for a new truck, I was leaning towards a GM w a duramax but realized all my stuff off my 08 can be swapped onto a new superduty, and plus I get A plan from Ford so that's a big plus. But I just wanted to hear how everyone likes there 6.7s, thanks!


yep , just delete all the epa treehugger accessories and modd the balls off it . she'll run anywhere from 9-15 second 1/4 mile rips , depending on your investment .


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I'm ordering one and the dpf is coming off when I get it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1582074 said:


> yep , just delete all the epa treehugger accessories and modd the balls off it . she'll run anywhere from 9-15 second 1/4 mile rips , depending on your investment .


If your talking about the 6.7's it should run a 14-15 with just a tune and delete. I haven't been following the 6.7's to closely but I doubt there's to many guys getting below the 12's with them. A 6.4 will get into the 9's, but I think it will be quite a while before a 6.7 get's there.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Mark13;1580443 said:


> Depending on the tuning you can get the 6.4's to have very little lag. A friends 6.4 has no more lag then any other modern, tuned diesel I've driven. It's probably a little quicker to spool up and go then most are in reality. Very little smoke, almost instant boost, and it flat out runs.
> 
> 99% of the 6.4's I've been around have been spartan tuned, and in a mostly stock truck their great. Throw a 210 on them and it's a completely different truck then factory and anyone can drive it without needing 5 minutes of instruction and worrying constantly that their hurting the truck from not knowing what to watch for. Even their higher hp tunes (275, 310, 350) are pretty drive-able and when used correctly can put down some very good numbers. The truck I mentioned above was spartan tuned until recently when it was switched to SCT with tunes from Gearhead. It went from a good, healthy truck but touchy and it liked to smoke to very clean and straight business. However it is far from your average 6.4 with an intake and exhaust so for most people it's far exceeding anything they could need or want.
> 
> Here is a picture the same friend sent me of a 6.7 that he did an oil change and basic service on. Truck makes deliveries for a tool and die shop. They have reported no problems aside from normal wear items and preventive maintenance.


How old is that truck 437,000 miles on a 6.7... wow


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1582386 said:


> If your talking about the 6.7's it should run a 14-15 with just a tune and delete. I haven't been following the 6.7's to closely but I doubt there's to many guys getting below the 12's with them. A 6.4 will get into the 9's, but I think it will be quite a while before a 6.7 get's there.


shop around . . . . . http://innovativediesel.com/c-140799-diesel-products-ford-6-7l-powerstroke-2011.html






possibilities are endless


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1582491 said:


> shop around . . . . . http://innovativediesel.com/c-140799-diesel-products-ford-6-7l-powerstroke-2011.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link was for 2 air intakes and the video was for some guy racing up and down the entrance to a shop in a lifted truck. Possibilities sure are endless. Whooo! 

Rudy's has a 6.4 running 9's, there's plenty of duramax and cummins trucks out there doing the same. Don't see a 6.7 anywhere close. There's 7.3's and 6.0's running faster and their dealing with a much different injection system.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1582733 said:


> Your link was for 2 air intakes and the video was for some guy racing up and down the entrance to a shop in a lifted truck. Possibilities sure are endless. Whooo!


i said " shop around " champ . just a lead . I cant hold your hand thru life , i have 2 kids of my own . :laughing:

go on a youtube surf . lay down champ:laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1582737 said:


> i said " shop around " champ . just a lead . I cant hold your hand thru life , i have 2 kids of my own . :laughing:
> 
> go on a youtube surf . lay down champ:laughing:


There's no 6.7's running as fast as your saying they are. Mid to high 13's is all I've found.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1582744 said:


> There's no 6.7's running as fast as your saying they are. Mid to high 13's is all I've found.


your the best , with your unlimited knowledge . good luck with the blind eye . :laughing:










and he aint even ticling the skinny peddal


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Spool it up;1582751 said:


> your the best , with your unlimited knowledge . good luck with the blind eye . :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still nothing to back up your post about them being fast trucks with an unlimited aftermarket. Compared to 10 years ago their fast, compared to what's out there today their quick, but not fast.

The 06 Chevy I drive every day should run right with truck you just posted racing the 6.4. There's no reason a tuned duramax that weighs 8400lbs on 34" tires and less aerodynamics then factory should keep up with a majority of what I see for 6.7's if your saying they can do what you posted. It's a big gap from 9 to 10 seconds in the 1/4 mile, it's a freaking huge gap between 9 seconds and 14-15 seconds. It takes a lot more then a tune and folding the mirrors in to make up 5-6 seconds and the parts needed to do that just aren't there for the 6.7's.

Not sure why that's not getting through to your head or why multiple 14 second video's and a link to some air intakes is proving to Sal that a 6.7 is the right truck for him and his current 6.4 is inferior. If you want the quickest, highest hp Ford that doesn't cost you huge money to build his current truck (6.4) is what you want. Sure 7.3's and 6.0's are possible choices as well but the money involved can't compare to that of a 6.4 if your going for the same results.

If he want's a 6.7 and feels that's a good choice for him then he will get a good truck, but blatantly providing him with wrong information is a waste of everyone's time and possibly his money.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Amen! Lol yea you want out the box power with simple mods, 6.4 is it! I just want a new truck w a warranty so I won't have any surprise costs like a trans or a motor especially with a baby on the way. I just want new, I was thinking about getting a gmc with a Duramax and even test drove one, awesome truck but it just wasn't for me. All I've ever had was Fords and think the other trucks out there are great as well but it just came down to personal preference. The new superduty will be ordered tomorrow!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Spool it up;1582751 said:


> your the best , with your unlimited knowledge . good luck with the blind eye . :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's funny is he's been 100% correct in everything he's said so far and you haven't



Mark13;1582744 said:


> There's no 6.7's running as fast as your saying they are. Mid to high 13's is all I've found.


Right, and anyone pushing it further has bent the roads and blown the engine. The 6.7 wasn't built like the 6.0/6.4 which can handle upwards of 800-1000HP on the stock internals. There are company's developing forged rods for them but they haven't come out yet into the market.

Bang for Buck - 6.4 will always rule (technically speaking the 12v Ppump is now the cheapest).


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

The 437,000 mile truck was posted on PSA and I believe its an '11 bought in '10 and its a hot shot F350 or F450 DRW that has not experienced any major issues. No matter what you buy, there will be some who have great experiences and some who have horrible experiences, two of those examples are here in this thread with guys getting rid of 2011's that were lemons. I'm pretty active on the Powerstroke forums and most people who post don't have any issues with them. 

Sal, I'd say $10k off the price is really good. I've seen them on eBay already for $8k off in Maryland and Texas. Congrats on your new truck!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Just orders my 2013 superduty today!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Built one and sticker was 59 and change, came down to 50k and 5k equity in my truck so it'll be about 45 I'm financing


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

SalNazzaro;1584112 said:


> Built one and sticker was 59 and change, came down to 50k and 5k equity in my truck so it'll be about 45 I'm financing


Thats awesome. I've built a few online and sticker is $63k, my salesman friend said with x plan and rebates I will be around $54k. Thats a great price you got! What options did you get?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I got navigation, heated cooled front seats, heated rear seats, snow plow prep, upfitters, 3.55 electronic locking rear, pretty much everything except a sunroof and the tailgate man step


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice let me be the first to say Congratulations and good luck with it


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks man I can't wait to get it


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you do any research on tuning? My friend wants to do his an I'm not sure witch way to steer him as far as what company to go with


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been looking around a little more then, spartan has a 200rwhp war hammer tune that I've been leaning towards


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have it on my truck an the shifting on some truck leaves a lot to be Desired. From what I read there is an update comming out soon to fix that and the cel some trucks get with the warhammer witch mine also does


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh I'll have to do my research a little more before I figure out which tuning I get


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BlueRam2500;1584101 said:


> The 437,000 mile truck was posted on PSA and I believe its an '11 bought in '10 and its a hot shot F350 or F450 DRW that has not experienced any major issues.


Could possibly have been my friend that posted it on there. I'm not sure what his screen name is. He just did some maintenance on it within the last 3-4 weeks. He texted me the odometer picture while it was in the shop and I had to count the digits a couple times to make sure I was reading it right.

Edit. Upon looking at the thread and rereading the text I got I think I took the picture he sent me and the text as being the same truck. I think I was supposed to read it as he was working on a 6.7 and that's a picture he saw of one but I read it as that was the 6.7 he was working on.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Mark13;1584316 said:


> Could possibly have been my friend that posted it on there. I'm not sure what his screen name is. He just did some maintenance on it within the last 3-4 weeks. He texted me the odometer picture while it was in the shop and I had to count the digits a couple times to make sure I was reading it right.
> 
> Edit. Upon looking at the thread and rereading the text I got I think I took the picture he sent me and the text as being the same truck. I think I was supposed to read it as he was working on a 6.7 and that's a picture he saw of one but I read it as that was the 6.7 he was working on.


Your probably right Mark. There was a thread on PSA about high mileage 6.7's and someone posted that they were working on a truck with over 400k, probably your buddy. Nonetheless its pretty awesome!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

SalNazzaro;1579839 said:


> I've been thinking of getting rid of my 6.4 for a new truck, I was leaning towards a GM w a duramax but realized all my stuff off my 08 can be swapped onto a new superduty, and plus I get A plan from Ford so that's a big plus. But I just wanted to hear how everyone likes there 6.7s, thanks!


traded the 6.4 in on a 6.7 when the 2011 came out 2 1/2 years ago and you could not force me to go back. I will take a payment over having a 6.4 every day of the week.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

SalNazzaro;1584112 said:


> Built one and sticker was 59 and change, came down to 50k and 5k equity in my truck so it'll be about 45 I'm financing


You should have come to Mass. to buy , you can get $15k off the sticker easy even $17k on a Ford. You can get $15K off a Duramax now with the new model just around the corner.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I could have gotten a good deal on an in stock 2012 but they couldn't find one I wanted so we just ordered one, I get the truck at the dealers cost so it works out! Thanks for the info though


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SalNazzaro;1584609 said:


> I get the truck at the dealers cost so it works out!


You keep telling yourself that.......


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I get A plan


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Where at in Mass?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SalNazzaro;1584651 said:


> I get A plan


Which plan?


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

which dealers are you using in mass? metro? fallriver ford?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I get my grandmothers A plan since she worked for Ford for 40 some years


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been pleased with our 2011 6.7L f450, but I just picked up a 2012 F350 6.7L leftover and it is another animal. I put 170 miles on it and am averaging into 17 MPG since it left the lot on county roads.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

You got 100 more horses w that 350, man I can't wait for mine!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

But it is irrelevant since the 450 has 4.88 gears and the 350 has 3.55's. The F450 goes plenty fine loaded to the max. Only at 9-11 MPG though. I only got on the 350 once and it has plenty of punch for sure. It's different though. The old 7.3's were just dirty power from the moment go. Banging gears and smoking most cars on the road. The new ones are smooth, quiet, smell good, and have lots of computer interaction. Of course I'm 15 years older so I do not mind the luxury over the grunt.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea the gearing makes sense, I'm the same way I've had loud and fast trucks and cars and ill take luxury now, and sure I'm going to mess with the new truck bc I can't ever leave anything stock!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

It wont stay stock, but the days of dropping thousands on senseless mods are over. No banging stereos, loud exhausts, etc. Most unnecessary add on would be a second set of wheels with A/T's since the highway tires are not going to be of much use other than for MPG and nice riding in the summer.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I'm not going crazy, leveling kit, dpf delete, custom tunes and that'll do it for me


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

SalNazzaro;1586174 said:


> Yea I'm not going crazy, leveling kit, dpf delete, custom tunes and that'll do it for me


http://innovativediesel.com/


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Innovative has some badass tunes, I have there custom tunes on my 6.4 and it's stupid fast, nothing around me can touch it, I've been looking at a few different tuning possibilities for the 6.7 not sure which direction I'm going yet


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

SalNazzaro;1586187 said:


> Innovative has some badass tunes, I have there custom tunes on my 6.4 and it's stupid fast, nothing around me can touch it, I've been looking at a few different tuning possibilities for the 6.7 not sure which direction I'm going yet


get er done 

we race at The Buck Motorsports Park . what a blast :laughing:

just plain simple fun with what a 7500# diesel pick-em up can do


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've always wanted to go to the buck! I live in perkiomenville, Might have to bring the brand new 2013 up and see what she can do!


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Where at in Mass are you buying trucks for that price?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

If you can find 2012s then yes you can get an awesome deal on them, I've seen msrp's at. 61k and the trucks sale price is 52k on auto trader


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack Madden Ford dropped 10k off sticker without any negotiations about a year ago when I test drove one. I just told the salesman that I was testing all 3 that day and would go with what I liked. It was a F350 CCSB, not really loaded up but had rear camera and power options (diesel of course), sticker was $53k before I left he just walked up and said here's what we can do if you come back - $43k. As I said, we didn't even haggle or really talk numbers at all, because a buddy and I just wanted to drive all the new diesels.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

My father traded in his 2010 for a 2011 6.7 and said he would never go back! He loves this truck. It's 2011f250 lariat with 4" lift and h&s black maxx tuner. Never a problem with it. The motor is way stronger than my 6.0 and I'd get rid of my 6.0 for a 6.7 in a heart beat! Every truck has horro stories some people hate them so love them. If you're a ford guy I doubt you'd be disappointed with the 6.7.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Glad mine doesnt sound like this? I found this on youtube under f350 6.7 cold starts. I was just goofing around on youttube and stumbled on to it I think its -17 degrees.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's mine with the Warhammer tune


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SalNazzaro;1586187 said:


> Innovative has some badass tunes, I have there custom tunes on my 6.4 and it's stupid fast, nothing around me can touch it, I've been looking at a few different tuning possibilities for the 6.7 not sure which direction I'm going yet


I'd be curious to see if Matt at Gearhead comes out with anything for the 6.7's. A friend has his tuning on a 6.4 and the difference it makes from Spartan was huge. It went from kinda touchy, high strung, and smokey to very drivable, clean, and smooth. Haven't had it on the dyno yet for numbers but somewhere around 700 is what's expected.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Mark13;1589144 said:


> I'd be curious to see if Matt at Gearhead comes out with anything for the 6.7's. A friend has his tuning on a 6.4 and the difference it makes from Spartan was huge. It went from kinda touchy, high strung, and smokey to very drivable, clean, and smooth. Haven't had it on the dyno yet for numbers but somewhere around 700 is what's expected.


every bit of 700 with Eric @ http://innovativediesel.com/


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My buddy had Eric's tunes on his 6.4 and he couldn't get the trans tuning figured out. My buddy tried the relearn multiple times and it just was never right.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

My 6.4 is tuned from Eric and runs and shifts awesome


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1588751 said:


> Here's mine with the Warhammer tune


Do a full 5" exhaust it'll sound better and way more power. That spaceship of an exhaust restricts so much power loss


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you get another LB Sal?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes sir same truck just a 2013 minus the sunroof


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

wilsonsground;1589651 said:


> Do a full 5" exhaust it'll sound better and way more power. That spaceship of an exhaust restricts so much power loss


correct . those treehugger epa restrictions just bogg the diesel engine down . they need to breeeeathe


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Amen brother lol


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

SalNazzaro;1591324 said:


> Yes sir same truck just a 2013 minus the sunroof


sal , any accumulation up there yet ?


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

A dusting, the storm here got derated after they were calling 4-10", I should have been out right about how


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Where's abouts are you?


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

SalNazzaro;1591324 said:


> Yes sir same truck just a 2013 minus the sunroof


Awesome dude! My dream truck right there. May have to pull the trigger sooner than I thought, those '13s look awesome.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Got this video off PSA....

506K on a 6.7 Powerstroke, and according to the thread the radiator just went out on it.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks! Yea the 6.7s really started to grow on me, didn't like them when they came out but I love the way they look now, and 506k on a 6.7 that's some serious driving!


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

2012 F-350 boss 9'2" VXT salt dog 8' Spreader 4,000.00 miles
2011 F-350 boss 8'2" VXT 34,000.00 miles

Liked the 2011 so much had to buy a 2012. Both run great


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thought you guys might like to see this, looks like the truck turned 500k finally.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm a few days ahead of you Mark! Still an impressive video to watch.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BlueRam2500;1592979 said:


> I'm a few days ahead of you Mark! Still an impressive video to watch.


I saw it a few days ago but lost the link and the snow/ice and breaking stuff kept me busy until yesterday. Either way it's cool to see.


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

That is awesome, I do not think we will see 500k miles on a plow truck!


----------



## Afsnowpushers (Oct 21, 2012)

That is awesome, I do not think we will see 500k miles on a plow truck!


----------

